# Failed Fertilisation on 2nd Ivf



## Flea (Jun 5, 2003)

Dear Peter
I have some question Ihope you can offer advise or point me in the right direction. I had my first ivf last year I had 12 eggs retreived (on two amps of Menopur) 8 of which fertilised. This time around I was on three amps of menopur as I was hoping to go to blascocyst, however I had 17 eggs reteived and none fertilised. I have been told they were covered in a very sticky substance and the sperm could not stick. 
Is this is a one of occurence as I have been advised? Or should I go for ICSI as reccomended for next time?

Please advise
Thanks very much
Emma


----------



## FOREST (Aug 20, 2003)

Hi Emma sorry to hear your news.

It seems a strange coincidence that we have had a similar experience to yours at Three Shires N'ton.We were not impressed with any aspects of our treatment.

My partner Lorna was on 3 amps of Menopur in order to obtain more eggs than previously.They only retrieved 8 eggs of which only 3 turned out to be sufficiently mature.None or our eggs fertilised even with ICSI!! We
were only given the reason of bad eggs for the failure to
fertilise.We feel they collected too early as the high dose of menopur speeded up the process not the maturing of the eggs.

We don't believe the eggs were BAD and we are currently seeking a refund and have reported the clinic's failures to the HFEA.It might be worth you taking the matter further.We certainly won't go within a mile of this clinic again!

Thanks Adrian


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Flea said:


> Dear Peter
> I have some question Ihope you can offer advise or point me in the right direction. I had my first ivf last year I had 12 eggs retreived (on two amps of Menopur) 8 of which fertilised. This time around I was on three amps of menopur as I was hoping to go to blascocyst, however I had 17 eggs reteived and none fertilised. I have been told they were covered in a very sticky substance and the sperm could not stick.
> Is this is a one of occurence as I have been advised?
> 
> ...


----------

